# timeshareliquidationservice



## FlyKaesan (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone used mike @ timeshareliquidationservice?

Does business only with personal checks and just wondering if anyone used his service.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 28, 2008)

Never done business with them but I sure like their website   www.timeshareliquidationservice.com 

It sure it nice to see website which makes it crystal clear who you are dealing with.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Mar 29, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Never done business with them but I sure like their website   www.timeshareliquidationservice.com
> 
> It sure it nice to see website which makes it crystal clear who you are dealing with.



Problem is they are not www.timeshareliquidationservice.com but timeshareliquidationservice.net .

anyone?


----------



## LLW (Mar 29, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Problem is they are not www.timeshareliquidationservice.com but timeshareliquidationservice.net .
> 
> anyone?



They both have the same phone number, so I would say they are one and the same.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Mar 29, 2008)

if they are business, they should accept credit card or paypal.
They only accept personal checks.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Mar 29, 2008)

LLW said:


> They both have the same phone number, so I would say they are one and the same.



the www.timeshareliquidationservice.net doesn't work and I have never given you the phone number.  How would you know if they are the same? or same phone number?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 29, 2008)

Their is a Mike listed on the .com and they do take credit cards. Could the .net have been a failed web attempt before their real .com site? .net is recommended for community/service provider type sites, not for individual commercial sites.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike Murphy" <mike@timeshareliquidationservice.net
 "Murphiavelli@yahoo.com" <Murphiavelli@yahoo.com>
Date:	Sat, 29 Mar 2008 0:44:00 +0000

Had dispute issues with Paypal, took them 3 months to refund money to
 me on a transaction.  Now I boycott them.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like he has a Machiavelli complex too  

Not a good sign....


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> the www.timeshareliquidationservice.net doesn't work and I have never given you the phone number.  How would you know if they are the same? or same phone number?



There are ways to find out.  

I don't know why they have both .com and .net. But if you search TUG you will find a classified ad of theirs with the .net email address, and the phone number there is the same as that on the .com web site that Bill put up above.

Timeshare Liauidation Service is a major Worldmark reseller located in Redmond, Washington. I have never purchased from them, so I don't know their business practices. If you search for them on the Worldmark forums, some discussions will probably come up.


----------



## Whichway (Mar 30, 2008)

Both sites were registered by the same company (person):

Registrant:
Timeshare Liquidation Service, Inc.
Dan Murphy
16272 Cleveland Street
Redmond, WA 98052

Email: troy@tatenterprisesinc.com

Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
Registrar Homepage: www.register.com

Domain Name: timeshareliquidationservice.com

Created on..............: Mon, Sep 11, 2000
Expires on..............: Sat, Sep 11, 2010
Record last updated on..: Fri, Aug 10, 2007

Administrative Contact:
Timeshare Liquidation Service, Inc.
Dan Murphy
16272 Cleveland Street
Redmond, WA 98052
US
Phone: 425-497-1939
Email: troy@tatenterprisesinc.com

Technical Contact:
Register.Com
Domain Registrar
575 8th Avenue 11th Floor
New York, NY 10018
US
Phone: 1-902-7492701
Email: domain-registrar@register.com

DNS Servers:

ns19b.nameservers.net
ns19a.nameservers.net


____________________________________

Registrant:
Timeshare Liquidation Service, Inc.
Dan Murphy
16272 Cleveland Street
Redmond, WA 98052
US
Email: troy@tatenterprisesinc.com

Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
Registrar Homepage: www.register.com

Domain Name: timeshareliquidationservice.net

Created on..............: Thu, Sep 23, 2004
Expires on..............: Wed, Sep 23, 2009
Record last updated on..: Tue, Nov 27, 2007

Administrative Contact:
Timeshare Liquidation Service, Inc.
Dan Murphy
16272 Cleveland Street
Redmond, WA 98052
US
Phone: 425-497-1939
Email: troy@tatenterprisesinc.com

Technical Contact:
Register.Com
Domain Registrar
575 8th Avenue 11th Floor
New York, NY 10018
US
Phone: 1-902-7492701
Email: domain-registrar@register.com

DNS Servers:

dns029.c.register.com
dns010.d.register.com
dns158.a.register.com
dns176.b.register.com


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> if they are business, they should accept credit card or paypal.
> They only accept personal checks.






FlyKaesan said:


> Had dispute issues with Paypal, took them 3 months to refund money to
> me on a transaction. Now I boycott them.



If they don't accept Paypal, how did you do business with them on Paypal?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 1, 2008)

I am sending off the payment today.  After talking on the phone it seems like it's legit business.  Sometimes I feel better talking on the phone than emailing.
I will let you know how it works out after the transaction.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 1, 2008)

LLW said:


> If they don't accept Paypal, how did you do business with them on Paypal?



I have never done business with them.  This would be my first time.  We will see.


----------



## dbfallt (Apr 1, 2008)

I have purchased from them twice, and everything went perfect. Both Dan Murphy and his wife are ex Worldmark employees, so they know how everything works and who to talk to.

Dave


----------



## drguy (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan has a thread on www.wmowners.com about his issues with PayPal.
It may answer some of your questions.
Guy


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 2, 2008)

IMHO, Buying or selling a TS should be done with a personal check. 

Since whenever you buy or sell a TS, you should have the money held in a third party escrow account. Therefore, any check will have more than enough time to clear before the moneys need to be distributed. 

I don't understand why any reasonable person wouldn't want a personal check when the money was going to be held for 4-12 weeks. Plus it's a lot easier to see if a check is a fraud if it a personal check vs a cashier check now a days.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 3, 2008)

this is for renting Worldmark credits.  I don't think we are going through 3rd party.
I thought business should take credit card or paypal but I guess they were having some problem with Paypal.


----------



## Murphiavelli (May 8, 2008)

*Calrification*

_[Advertising or soliciting business in the forums is not allowed.  We appreciate your expertise, but you may not promote your own company or post contact information.  thanks - DeniseM Moderator]_


----------



## herindoors911 (May 8, 2008)

TLS is a well-known reseller of Worlmark timeshares.

I have dealt with TLS on the purchase of a Worldmark resale, and they were very professional  in the way they handled the whole transaction.   I loved the way they handled the paperwork.   It was explicit and detailed, and left no doubt in my mind that they knew what they were doing.

I have also dealt personally with Mike, buying one-time use credits from his own account.

Would I recommend them?  *Most certainly!*

Remember - cc attach a 3% surcharge.   If you seriously want the timeshare, send them a cashier's cheque.     They're a business, not a charity.


----------



## zazz (May 10, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> IMHO, Buying or selling a TS should be done with a personal check.
> 
> Since whenever you buy or sell a TS, you should have the money held in a third party escrow account. Therefore, any check will have more than enough time to clear before the moneys need to be distributed.
> 
> I don't understand why any reasonable person wouldn't want a personal check when the money was going to be held for 4-12 weeks. Plus it's a lot easier to see if a check is a fraud if it a personal check vs a cashier check now a days.



I use a credit card.  If there is fraud, or the seller refuses to perform, I can always go to my credit card company to dispute the debt.  Once a check is cashed, I am out of luck.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 10, 2008)

zazz said:


> I use a credit card.  If there is fraud, or the seller refuses to perform, I can always go to my credit card company to dispute the debt.  Once a check is cashed, I am out of luck.



The only problem with a CC is that generally you only have 60 days to dispute a CC problem and TS closings can often run into 3-4 months.


----------



## cruisin (May 10, 2008)

Many Worldmark owners have purchased accounts from Dan Murphy, and rented credits. Let us know when you receive your credits, you should have no problem with the transaction.


----------



## johnsontravelers (Dec 25, 2017)

FlyKaesan said:


> Has anyone used mike @ timeshareliquidationservice?
> 
> Does business only with personal checks and just wondering if anyone used his service.



Yes, I have bought two memberships and three one-time-use credits from Mike Murphy. Great guy and very fair. Transactions were faster than most! Paypal for one time use and checks for memberships escrow. All transactions went through well and I would most definitely recommend him!


----------



## Sebastiane (Jan 13, 2020)

I saw a truly decent one years prior where they really extended the back a few. On the off chance that it's done well, I kinda like it.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a membership, Really good guy, Safe transactions


----------



## davidvel (Jan 13, 2020)

This thread is a great advertisement.


----------

